# Simply Smart 10th Nov



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sunday 10th November will see the welcome return of Beaulieu's popular Simply Smart rally, when all Smart car owners can drive into the grounds of the National Motor Museum to join a colourful display of these quirky motors. 2013 marks the 10th anniversary of the Smart Roadster, so owners of this model are particularly encouraged to take part. The event, now in its third year, has built up a loyal following and there is always a wonderful variety of creative designs and colour themes to be seen.








This event is well supported by owners' club, SmartManiacs, with a large number of their members attending. At the club's request, the event is always held around the time of Remembrance Day, 11th November, which this year falls the day after the event. To honour this special day, a two minutes silence will be held at 11am, which visitors are invited to take part in, with Mr Tod Sloan, a retired Royal Navy CPO, providing a reading.

The Ridgeway Group, which owns a number of dealerships throughout Hampshire, will also be in attendance, bringing along a small selection of their pristine Smart models.

On the day, visitors to Beaulieu will have the opportunity to vote for their favourite Smart car on display in the People's Choice Award. The awards will be presented in the afternoon, with the winner receiving a Beaulieu Trophy and the chance to lead the top ten cars voted for, in a cavalcade through the parkland.








Participants can also enjoy all the delights of the Beaulieu attraction and can take advantage of one of the last chances to see BOND IN MOTION before it closes permanently on the 5th January 2014. This fantastic exhibition showcases 50 vehicles from the James Bond films, including the Lotus Esprit submarine car from The Spy Who Loved Me, affectionately referred to as 'Wet Nellie', the iconic Aston Martin DB5 from Goldeneye and the Rolls-Royce Phantom III from Goldfinger.

For entrants arriving on the day in a Smart car and participating in the event, individual ticket prices are £10 per adult and £5 per child.


----------

